# Liner material and resin adhesion question



## Schroedc (Nov 15, 2016)

Ok, I've got a though running around in my head and I have a question for the knife makers out there, What liner material would you recommend that Polyester Resins would stick to? I'm thinking about using a liner material of some sort, adding a layer of something and then pouring clear resin on top. If I can make it work I'm going to want to find a knife maker to send a set of scales to test out for me so help me out if you know of a material that resin will adhere to well.

Thanks!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 15, 2016)

Colin - I think G10 would be your best bet. The reason I say that is that is more rigid than say vulcanized paper. The PR is flexible enough to get through an application to a tang without cracking. The "layer of something" is what may be problematic in a flexible medium. If the "something" is not as flexible as the PR I can see it causing cracks or cutting through. I could be wrong but using a rigid material like G!) would eliminate almost all of that risk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 15, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Colin - I think G10 would be your best bet. The reason I say that is that is more rigid than say vulcanized paper. The PR is flexible enough to get through an application to a tang without cracking. The "layer of something" is what may be problematic in a flexible medium. If the "something" is not as flexible as the PR I can see it causing cracks or cutting through. I could be wrong but using a rigid material like G!) would eliminate almost all of that risk.



Thank you, I think I even have a sheet of G10 somewhere in the shop. right now the next step is to determine if the resin will completely penetrate the layer of something to create a good bond. a little trial and error is in order later this week I think....


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 15, 2016)

kevlar or woven carbon fiber might be options


----------

